# 1968 Rollfast Skoot BMX?



## John D. Williams (Feb 5, 2018)

Hi everyone. I am wondering if any has info on BMX bikes, sold not modified, circa 1968 or earlier. I have found out some info about my Rollfast Skoot.


----------



## kwoodyh (Feb 5, 2018)

Rollfast Skoots had plenty of components we now call BMX style but I don't know of anything that early being marketed as a Bicycle Moto Cross, I could be wrong but isn't 68 about 4 or 5 years before BMX?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John D. Williams (Feb 6, 2018)

Here is what I had, related to the 1968 Rollfast Catalog. My bike, given as new for either my October BD or Christmas, was black, chainguard had white lettering "Rollfast Skoot," the handlebars that in this catalog are on the Skat 20 (referred to as "go-bars"), and a white rivet-showing banana seat like the Skoot 333. It had no fenders and knobby tires front and back. It was sold on Long Island NY, possibly by Sally's Cycle, West Islip, or Deer Park Bicycles, Deer Park. I have never seen another like it. At the same time, my brother got a more conventional looking Skoot, copper, no fenders, regular handlebars with more street tires.

https://www.tapatalk.com/groups/musclebikeforums/1968-rollfast-dealer-catalog-ads-t657.html


----------



## kwoodyh (Feb 6, 2018)

Another photo bucket hostage situation it appears?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John D. Williams (Feb 7, 2018)

Just type in Google "1968 Rollfast catalog"? Maybe that will work....


----------



## kwoodyh (Feb 7, 2018)

I've seen the bike ad or catalog excerpt that is identical to your bike as described minus the knobby tire on the front. The "go bars" also had a forged stem, are you looking to build a bike like you had back in the day?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John D. Williams (Feb 7, 2018)

Wow, it was in a catalog? I would love to see it; all these years I thought it might have been a bike shop creation. As far as re-creating it, this has crossed my mind, but I have a feeling the go-bars and seat are rare.


----------



## kwoodyh (Feb 7, 2018)

Your original bike was probably a 69 model, Flickr has a lot of images but you will have to sign up to view. The bars are referenced as "San Diego" cross braced.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John D. Williams (Feb 7, 2018)

I am on Flickr--  https://www.flickr.com/photos/15297401@N03/   (my bike photos as a thank you because I've been wondering about this for a long time!!)


----------



## John D. Williams (Feb 7, 2018)

What would I type in? I tried Rollfast Skoot and only got about 6 pics.


----------



## kwoodyh (Feb 7, 2018)

I left out the Skoot as a search term and just went with Rollfast 1968


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John D. Williams (Feb 7, 2018)

Sorry- I am trying but even though signed in and typing Rollfast 1968, I get no info. The catalogs from 69 do not have it. Could you copy-paste here? Thanks-- I am one step from seeing this bike.


----------



## Dave B. (Jul 26, 2019)

John D. Williams said:


> Hi everyone. I am wondering if any has info on BMX bikes, sold not modified, circa 1968 or earlier. I have found out some info about my Rollfast Skoot.



I just bought a skoot to refurbish for a gift. live in ny york and had to drive to maryland to get. Rare.


----------



## Jaxon (Jul 28, 2019)

The catalog shows the Rollfast Scat 20 with the Go Bars not the Scoot models. I have a set of Go Bars on a Hawthorne bike.


----------



## Jmraber (Jul 6, 2020)

My Skat 20
New Jersey


----------



## John D. Williams (Aug 19, 2020)

Hey, I just saw this thread from a search, wish they would have informed me... my Skoot was black, white banana seat, no fenders, knobby tires, and had this "Go Bar" handlebar.


----------

